# kayak trolling motor



## 7 point (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone put A trolling motor on there kayak I just made A little mount for mine and was just wanting to know if anyone else has done this and what kind of set up you have .


----------



## aznflycaster (Aug 23, 2010)

Thought about it for mine, but my buddy has a 30 lb thrust on his sot. Mounted a bracket on the crate and ran wires from the battery in the front hatch. Just remember if you use it in public waters you have to get it registered and have stickers on it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Aug 23, 2010)

saxd9 said:


> Thought about it for mine, but my buddy has a 30 lb thrust on his sot. Mounted a bracket on the crate and ran wires from the battery in the front hatch. Just remember if you use it in public waters you have to get it registered and have stickers on it.



Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think you have to register a motorized vessel if used in private waters as well.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 25, 2010)

saxd9 said:


> Thought about it for mine, but my buddy has a 30 lb thrust on his sot. Mounted a bracket on the crate and ran wires from the battery in the front hatch. Just remember if you use it in public waters you have to get it registered and have stickers on it.



How did your buddy mount his trolling motor on the rear or in the middle next to the seat?


----------



## Bentrod (Aug 26, 2010)

There is even one made that fits inside your rod holders behind your seat. Also, they have a manner to balance the yak with weigths to correct pitch. I will try to find company name if anyone is interested.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 26, 2010)

Bentrod said:


> There is even one made that fits inside your rod holders behind your seat. Also, they have a manner to balance the yak with weigths to correct pitch. I will try to find company name if anyone is interested.



please post A link


----------



## Randy (Aug 26, 2010)

WHy not buy one of the yaks wit the motor already installed?  There are several manufacturers making these now.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> WHy not buy one of the yaks wit the motor already installed?  There are several manufacturers making these now.



Randy do they have to numbered?


----------



## Bentrod (Aug 26, 2010)

That can be found at; islandhopperoutboards.com . Hope this will help.


----------



## Randy (Aug 26, 2010)

7 point said:


> Randy do they have to numbered?


Yes.  any yak/boat with a motor has to be registered.


----------



## biker13 (Feb 17, 2011)

Get 2 flush mount rod holders,mount behind you,2 pcs plastic pipe that fit in holders,bolt a 2x6 to the pipe and hook the trolling motor on the 2x6.Hook to battery and go.Then it has to be registered.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Feb 17, 2011)

i thought it has to be over 16 feet to be registered


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 17, 2011)

From the DNR website:

Registration is required for all mechanical propelled vessels AND sailboats over twelve feet in length that are used on "Waters of the State".  

    * "Waters of this state" means any waters within the territorial limits of this state and the marginal sea adjacent to this state and the high seas when navigated as a part of a journey or ride to or from the shore of this state. This definition shall not include privately owned ponds or lakes not open to the public.

Registration is NOT required for the following vessels:

    * Sailboats less than 12 ft. in length
    * Canoes, kayaks, rowboats and rubber rafts that have no mechanical propulsion (i.e., are paddled, poled, oared or windblown) and
    * Boats operated exclusively on private ponds or lakes


Once you put a trolling motor on it you pretty much have to register it.  Length does not matter.


----------



## deedly (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy said:


> Yes.  any yak/boat with a motor has to be registered.



Just another way to tax citizens.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey,Sonny - that's _cheatin'!_


----------



## 7 point (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe just A little


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2011)

I imagine you cover a _lot_ of water - I'd be lookin' for a motor,too! 

I know they're way overpriced,because of the name,but those Hobie pedal kayaks look good to _this_ old man! My leg muscles are way better than my arm muscles.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 21, 2011)

yea Dave I like to fish around the shole islands and its pretty rough after A morning of fishing to paddle back against the wind thought id get ride HEHE


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 22, 2011)

So - does that mean when I finally make it down there to 'yak fish witcha,you'll tow me back?


----------



## bteate (Mar 14, 2011)

I found this site last night and I'm really considering one. Looks awesome.

http://bassyaks.com/


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 15, 2011)

thought about making one for my canoe


----------



## Gumswamp (Mar 19, 2011)

In SASS249 post it reads that the vessel needs to be over 12 feet in length in order to require registration to be used on Waters of the State.  Did I miss read or misunderstand, but dosen't this mean a 10' yak or johnboat would not need to be registered even if you used a trolling motor ?  He states that once you put a trolling motor on it you pretty much have to register it, but thats not what the first line in his post states.  Please forgive me if I have misread something.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 19, 2011)

You have to be used to reading "regulatoryese" 
It reads: 
"Registration is required for all mechanical propelled vessels AND sailboats over twelve feet in length that are used on "Waters of the State"


What it means is:

Registration is required for all mechanical propelled vessels

registration is also required for "sailboats over twelve feet in length"

If you put a motor on it it is a mechanically propelled vessel requiring registration.

If you have a sailboat under 12' and do not have a motor you do not have to register it.

If you have a sailboat of any length with a motor you have to register it.

I have checked this interpretation pretty carefully with both DNR LE and state assistant attorneys general.

It is not coincidental that along with canoes I build sailboats that very carefully measure 11' 10".


----------



## Gumswamp (Mar 19, 2011)

*Kayak Trolling motor*

Thanks for getting me straight on this.  I  was afraid I may have misread what you had written.

Gumswamp


----------



## southern45 (Mar 19, 2011)

I  just got kayak with place built in for trolling motor the commander 140 wilderness has squared off bow just big enough to put trolling motor. Made so can stand up in them (in my case not for long ) has lot of room for gear and large weight capacity something to consider if adding battrey trolling motor bait tank and one person around 200 lbs. they also made a bar that certain kayaks can accept to put trolling motor on i think bass pro has one also. However many sit on top kayaks would require special setup.Trolling motor is not really faster but for old man sure makes getting back easier,


----------



## southern45 (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.islandhopperoutboards.com/index.html
this site has way to mount trolling motor using the rod holders made sense


----------



## breampole (Mar 20, 2011)

*Statute*

Gumswamp   Not to worry . . .  I am a retired State Court Judge and read it the same way.


----------



## ulcer8 (Mar 20, 2011)

here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM6bBX4XZcc


----------

